# No more DP : feels like waking up from a dream :D !



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi people , I have no DR at all since this morning .

Feels like waking up for a dream ...

Amazing ! I still have this feeling of big internal void , but I have found again the good old reality  .

Hope DP will go away now  !

I am so eager to find my old self again and to recognize this cute girl in the mirror lol  !!!

I love you all !


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Hurrah and congratulations~! Its always great to hear people feeling better!


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Antimony  . This is so good to feel reality like before lol ! It is even better than before ! Because once you get out of DR , you realized how beautiful is REALITY !


----------



## philandrjack (Feb 20, 2013)

congrats!!


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats Morgan!!!!!!


----------



## Caglar K (Nov 26, 2012)

Congradz!!!! Go out and have fun


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks my friends :3 <3 ! Yes I will have fun ! I love you !!!


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, I can't pretend that I'm not jealous! Congrats though, make the most of it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Dreamer , thank you all  . I really love people on this forum , you all seem so nice and lovely ! Thank you to be what you are !!!


----------



## JuliusCeasar (Feb 18, 2013)

Morgane.N said:


> Hi people , I have no DP at all since this morning .
> 
> Feels like waking up for a dream ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

I have not got DR anymore , I wanted to say lol !


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

I have made an error in my post , it is DR that went away  .


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Morgane.N said:


> Hi people , I have no DP at all since this morning .
> 
> Feels like waking up for a dream ...
> 
> ...


woke up not feeling dp?


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

I made a mistake in my post lol , I wanted to say that DR went away , I still feel DPd a little but it is really milder than before  .


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

But I don't have derealization at all anymore  !


----------



## Palestiniiian (Jun 5, 2012)

Did it happen suddenly? Did u do anything unique that u.think is the cause of recovery? Meds food ?


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes it happened suddenly . Supplements , sleep , getting out and have a sunbathe , occupy your mind , psychanalyst/psychiatrist , love of my relatives and PRAYER . Believer or not , the effect of prayer on brain must be considerable . I believe in Jesus . I cried for his help . He heard me .

My only problem now is impression of identity void .

This is my only and last symptom .


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

good


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Before all , you have TO BELIEVE that you will recover . *"Heaven help those who help themselves" . *


----------



## chuckbrando (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

First of all congrats! Secondly, would you mind contrasting the two feelings? What are the ways you were able to tell you're back to your old self? Thanks!

Chuck


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

amazing, Congrats!!!! Here's to hope for EVERYONE as we will ALL GET THROUGH THIS.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

chuckbrando said:


> First of all congrats! Secondly, would you mind contrasting the two feelings? What are the ways you were able to tell you're back to your old self? Thanks!


Hey chuckbrando  . You mean , how can I know when I felt back in reality ? When you get out of DR , the world become 3D again , nothing seems unreal and dreamlike anymore  . The good old reality came back and you know it .

About DP , I am making huge progress day by day ! I do not feel uncomfortable in my body anymore , I feel my body again , like before  .

The only thing that I still have is the impression to do not know who I am and who I were .

But I made huge progress about it too  .

It is really just an impression and I am reconnecting with myself , with my identity , my ego more and more , day by day  !


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

That's awesome! but I will never believe in jesus lol


----------



## chuckbrando (Mar 27, 2013)

Morgane.N said:


> Hey chuckbrando  . You mean , how can I know when I felt back in reality ? When you get out of DR , the world become 3D again , nothing seems unreal and dreamlike anymore  . The good old reality came back and you know it .
> 
> About DP , I am making huge progress day by day ! I do not feel uncomfortable in my body anymore , I feel my body again , like before  .
> 
> ...


That's so great to hear about your progress! And thanks for sharing!


----------

